# Need a Paramedic Practical



## barbarella5000 (Feb 8, 2010)

I need to find a NREMT practical asap. The NREMT site seems so limited in area postings, so I thought I'd try here. I will travel just about anywhere if I can take the test before March 6th, but am in the SE (Atlanta, Charleston area).  

Need your input folks!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 8, 2010)

http://nremt.org/nremt/EmtServices/candidate_locate_exam.asp?secID=1


----------



## barbarella5000 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the nremt site, but it doesn't seem to list ALL of the practicals out there. I'm looking for some inside info on something happening before March 6th. I do appreciate it!


----------



## rescue99 (Feb 8, 2010)

barbarella5000 said:


> I need to find a NREMT practical asap. The NREMT site seems so limited in area postings, so I thought I'd try here. I will travel just about anywhere if I can take the test before March 6th, but am in the SE (Atlanta, Charleston area).
> 
> Need your input folks!



March in AZ...try that.


----------



## barbarella5000 (Feb 8, 2010)

Where in AZ?


----------



## rescue99 (Feb 8, 2010)

barbarella5000 said:


> Where in AZ?



There is one on March 6th in ARIZONA


----------



## reaper (Feb 8, 2010)

You are to late to find one before 3/6.

There are 3 of them in the south on 3/6. Better get signed up for one, before it's to late!


----------



## redcrossemt (Feb 14, 2010)

February 26, 2010
Mobile Medical Response
Saginaw, MI 48601

You need to contact the State of Michigan to register.

More information at http://www.michigan.gov/mdch/0,1607,7-132-2946_5093_28508-47475--,00.html


----------



## RCashRN (Mar 1, 2010)

there's a 'closed' SC session in Florence on March 11th.  that's the one i'm going to.  i can give you the phone number if you'd like to call them.


----------



## Jon (Mar 1, 2010)

You may need to travel if you want one sooner. I went from PA to Florida to retake 1 station, because it was the fastest session I could get into.

The NREMT website cuts off test session postings by 3 weeks before the test date... thats why you don't have any test sessions earlier.

It sucks. Its the way the system works.


----------



## RCashRN (Mar 2, 2010)

there's also an 'open' session at florence on march 24th.


----------



## barbarella5000 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Mucho Gracias!*

Thanks for all of your help (except the incredibly vague AZ response. Dude?? spelling out ARIZONA??? Really?)

If anyone needs help finding a NREMT test, I suggest finding out who the NREMT Director is for your state (or nearby states).  There are several tests not listed at all on the nremt.org site.  
What a HASSLE!!!


----------

